# Does anyone happen to know any breeders in CA?



## MissDion (Jan 25, 2009)

My bf's hedgehog just passed away last night from an unknown illness. Its way too soon right now, but I'm thinking about getting another one for us and was just wondering if anyone knew of any breeders in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Last I heard, Hedgehogs are still illegal in California. So, I highly doubt there will be any breeders in the SF area since it's illegal for anyone to sell them...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs are illegal in CA and it is unlikely you will find a breeder that will sell to you. There are no reputable breeders in the state.


----------



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

move up to Oregon lol. What part of the Bay Area are you from? I'm from San Bruno/Pacifica


----------



## MissDion (Jan 25, 2009)

Just because they're illegal doesn't mean people don't have them or breed them. Just that they don't advertise


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I said reputable... any person that sincerely cares about the well being of the hedgie would not own or breed in a place where they can be confiscated and killed or rehomed without you knowing what happens to them... just my opinion. I used to live in CA and I'd never risk the animal like that.


----------



## MissDion (Jan 25, 2009)

hmmm...well thanks for calling me irresponsible, that's pretty nice of you to throw in some insults like that.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry if I offended you, but I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels that way. I was merely saying that because of the consequences it would be best for a hedgie not to be kept in an illegal state.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Actually she didn't say you were irresponsible at all. Since breeders with more than three breeding females have to be licensed by the USDA there can be no licensed breeders in California since the state law supersedes federal laws. So as a moderator of HedgeHog Central it wouldn't be ethical to advise you how to commit a crime and if caught jeopardize the animals life. Most hedgehog enthusiasts would love to see the law changed in California as well as other illegal places. But the law is the law. So it would be irresponsible for anyone to engage in a conspiracy to commit a criminal act on a public forum.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you reaper.  


MissDion- I wasn't trying to accuse you of anything, so please don't take it personally.


----------



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

If the forest service (or whoever patrols the illegal pets thing) finds out you have a hedgehog or ferret or any other illegal pet in Cali they will destroy it


----------

